# mail



## karentuppence (Mar 31, 2010)

How long does it take for mail to come from UK. Also how long does it take to get to the uk. Have had to wait between 7-10 days to arrive, is this normal.
Hope someone can help me. Very frustrating having to wait that long.
thanks


----------



## fredben (Jun 28, 2009)

karentuppence said:


> How long does it take for mail to come from UK. Also how long does it take to get to the uk. Have had to wait between 7-10 days to arrive, is this normal.
> Hope someone can help me. Very frustrating having to wait that long.
> thanks


Sometimes it could be three to four days somtimes 7 days. I have had parcels from America quicker than mail to and from the Uk.


----------



## Jacq17 (Jan 1, 2011)

karentuppence said:


> How long does it take for mail to come from UK. Also how long does it take to get to the uk. Have had to wait between 7-10 days to arrive, is this normal.
> Hope someone can help me. Very frustrating having to wait that long.
> thanks


We have only had to wait 3-4 days each time letters/parcels have been sent to us from the UK


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

We can wait nearly 2 weeks for items to arrive from UK, quicker to get items from America.

Steve


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I miss those days. Here in Dubai it takes anything upto 6 weeks sometimes to get a letter from London. 5 and a half of those weeks its stuck in the sorting office somewhere in Dubai. Be glad for what you have in Cyprus!


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

received a parsel today that was posted on 30/08 in the UK.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

I sent a post card to the UK more than 3 weeks ago and it still hasn't arrived, but have noticed that they do take longer than a letter........ if they arrive at all. Many are still floating around that big black cyberspace never to be seen again.!!


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

karentuppence said:


> How long does it take for mail to come from UK. Also how long does it take to get to the uk. Have had to wait between 7-10 days to arrive, is this normal.
> Hope someone can help me. Very frustrating having to wait that long.
> thanks


10 days is very quick really, sometime letters can take up to 6 weeks. Postcards have arrived within 14 day. We have our post delivered to the door by the Muktars wife so it is not this end that is the problem but have noticed that some parcels which were previously delivered to the door now have to be collected from the post office (not big parcels but small book)


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

I ordered some stuff and it took them a week to arrive. Wasn't too bad. 
The postman in Peyia is just good


----------

